
The pleasure of keeping – and rereading – diaries - pepys
http://www.spectator.co.uk/2016/06/the-pleasure-of-keeping-and-rereading-diaries/
======
selmat
Diary is one of the best ways for self-reflection. One can also follow own
mind-changing over time.

It is also some kind of self-development where one can improve self-expression
and ability how to express own thoughts. Its very important in various
nowadays job positions. Especialy in creative one.

